# Got The Roady 2



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I’ve wanted to get another XM receiver for a while, and I mentioned it many times here, and yesterday I did it. I thought about getting a vehicle kit for my SkyFi, but when I saw Best Buy had the Roady 2 for $99 I couldn’t pass it up. I had $80 in BB gift cards from Christmas, which paid for most of it. My school is less then 10 minutes from Best Buy so during our break I went out and got it, then activated online at school. Went back out to my car a few minutes later and it was fully activated. 

The Roady 2 is a great little unit. I was surprised at how well it sounded using the built in wireless FM modulator, and was even more surprised by the tape adaptor. I removed Playboy Radio from my SkyFi to make up some of the difference, I never listen to it anymore, and maybe if more people cancel they’ll remove the channel altogether and its bandwidth can be used for something more important.

Today I went out and got my car washed and cleaned out the inside from top to bottom to welcome in my new toy and the added the finishing touches, the red XM decal on my rear windshield and the Opie & Anthony WoW sticker on the bumper.


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

Do you intend to move it around a lot?? I read that they don't hold up well to the jostling around.


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

I've had mine for 5-6 months, use it mainly in my van, but also take it out to use with the stereo in the garage and my stereo in the house and it's held up just fine. I Also took it to Florida for our Christmas vacation and put in the rental car each day, and took it back to the hotel room each night, again, it held up just fine.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Doesn't matter, my Roady 2 probably won't move from it’s current location until I replace it with something else or until I get a new vehicle, whichever comes first.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I have an original Roady coming up on its one year anniversery. I have had no problems at all with it and I sometimes move it from car to car.

I am using the Belkin TuneDok cupholder mount and it works great.

http://www.myradiostore.us/i/largeimage.php?item=tunedok-for-roady-skyfi&s=inset


----------



## DaveTinNY (Nov 8, 2004)

I've moved my Roady 2 from my Wrangler to rental cars to my wife's car god knows how many times.... Just insert the plugs carefully and you'll be fine.
XM ROCKS!
Dave


----------

